# ZR TEAM 29 - ZR RACE 29 - Geo



## Moglie (16. September 2014)

Hallo, mir gefallen die folgenden Bikes sehr gut.

ZR Team: http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-29/zr-team-29-80/
und
ZR Race: http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-race-29/zr-race-29-80/

In älteren Reviews über das ZR Race habe ich gelesen das man auf dem ZR Race sehr sehr gestreckt sitzt (zu sehr für die Tester), die Rahmen Geo soll sich ja beim 2015 nicht bzw. kaum geändert haben.

Wenn ich genau hinsehe ist die Rahmen-Geo des ZR Team und des ZR Race kaum zu unterscheiden oder sehe ich das falsch?
Ok 0,5cm mehr beim Oberrohr und vorn etwas tiefer (- 2cm)
ZR Team 18 Zoll: Oberrohrlänge 573mm > Sitzrohrlänge 590mm, Steuerrohrlänge 115mm
ZR Race 18 Zoll: Oberrohrlänge 578mm > Sitzrohrlänge 600mm, Steuerrohrlänge 95mm

Kann man beim ZR Race auch Spacer einsetzen oder einfach einen geraden/kürzeren bzw. nach oben geknickten Vorbau montieren, um es wie auf dem ZR Team bequemer zu haben?

Mir gefällt das Race von der Ausstattung und Optik viel besser, doch ich möchte es auch auf Touren bequem haben.

Achja wie lang ist eigentlich der Vorbau beim ZR Race bzw ZR Team?


----------



## filiale (16. September 2014)

Spacer unterlegen geht nur begrenzt weil der Gabelschaft nicht so lang ist. Kannst nen kürzeren und steileren Vorbau montieren oder nen Lenker mit Rise. Dann kommt man ungefähr wieder ans Team. Sieht dann aber wieder doof aus wenn vorne alles so hoch ist und die Optik ist Dir ja wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moglie (16. September 2014)

Ok das mit höherem Vorbau bzw. Rise Lenker sehe ich ein, hat das nicht Nachteile? (Ist die Kabellänge ausreichend etc.)

Das ZR Race aus 2014 hatte ja einen geraden Vorbau + Spacer, das jetzige einen nach unten gebogenen Vorbau und keine Spacer also sehr viel sportlicher/gestreckter.

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das Radon verschiedene Vorbauten (Länge/Winkel?) je nach Rahmengröße ausliefert, wenn ja welche sind das beim ZR Race 18 Zoll, oder kann man die bei der Bestellung angeben?


----------



## filiale (16. September 2014)

Du kannst problemlos 20-30 mm höher gehen ohne die Züge zu verlängern...in aller Regel läßt ein Hersteller alles bewußt etwas länger.
Nachteile hat man immer wenn man den Druck auf das Vorderrad verringert. Daher sind die Racer ja bewußt vorne niedrig. Ob und wie sehr Du das spürst hängt von Deiner Fahrweise und Deiner Sensibilität ab.
Du kannst nur Vorort kaufen wenn Du eine Änderung haben möchtest. Online geht es nur 1:1 so wie es angeboten wird. Bei Fragen zur Vorbaulänge mußte bei @Radon-Bikes nachfragen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. September 2014)

Hallo, 

zum Thema Vorbauten: 

ZR Team 27,5: 70/80/90/100
ZR Race 27,5: 70/90/90/100
ZR Team 29: 70/90/90/100
ZR Race 29: 70/90/90/100

Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## help (16. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Thema Vorbauten:
> 
> ...


So eine Tabelle für die 150er Slides wäre auch fein


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. September 2014)

help schrieb:


> So eine Tabelle für die 150er Slides wäre auch fein


Hallo help, 
obwohl das eigentlich die falsche Stelle hier im Forum ist, bitteschön:
das Slide 27,5: 60/70/70/90
Slide 27,5 9.0 HD: 50/50/65/65
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Moglie (16. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Tabelle!
Winkel sind bei den Vorbauten immer gleich?

Momentan hab ich bei meinem 26er 18Zoll ein OR: 56cm + Vorbau: 10cm (+15Grad nach oben) = ~ 65cm (perfekt - viel rumprobiert).
Da würde denke ich ein 29er 18Zoll mit OR: 58cm + Vorbau: 7cm (ohne Winkel?) = 65cm am besten passen.

Kann das wirklich, wenn man vor Ort ist angepasst werden?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. September 2014)

Moglie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tabelle!
> Winkel sind bei den Vorbauten immer gleich?
> 
> Momentan hab ich bei meinem 26er 18Zoll ein OR: 56cm + Vorbau: 10cm (+15Grad nach oben) = ~ 65cm (perfekt - viel rumprobiert).
> ...


Hallo Moglie, 
über die Winkel habe ich keine Informationen, sorry! Bitte schreibe wegen der Möglichkeit einer Anpassung eine kurze Mail an Radverkauf (at) bike-discount.de, dort kann man Dir Auskunft darüber geben, was möglich ist. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## matt017 (17. September 2014)

Also die 2014er Race hatten +-6° Vorbauten dran, zumindest das 16" und 18" welches ich in der Hand hatte.

Bist du schonmal ein 29er probegefahren?
Wenn du jetzt ein 26er fährst, wird das 29er mit gleicher Steuerrohrlänge und Vorbau an der Front deutlich höher sein.
Die meisten haben ja eher andersrum ein Problem, nämlich dass der Lenker nicht tief genug kommt für eine sportliche Sitzposition. Von daher würde ich mir da weniger Gedanken machen bzw. mal eins zur Probe fahren.


----------



## malteknalte (17. September 2014)

Hi Moglie,

mir gehts ähnlich wie dir - auch mir gefällt das ZR Race optisch besser als das Team!
Allerdings möchte ich max. 1.000€ ausgeben.
Und bei dem Budget ist das Radon ZR Team 8.0 deutlich besser ausgestattet (zumindest das 650b) als das ZR Race 29 6.0.
Beide kosten 999€.

Viele Grüße
Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malteknalte (21. September 2014)

Habe mal die beiden Räder übereinandergelegt.
Sollte doch mit einem höherem Vorbau + Spacern möglich sein, ein ähnliches Fahrgefühl wie beim Team zu bekommen. ( Beides 29er)






Gruß
Malte


----------



## filiale (21. September 2014)

Wenn der Winkel mit dem die Räder fotografiert wurden nicht 100% identisch ist, dann würde Dein Bild nicht korrekt sein.


----------



## Moglie (21. September 2014)

Wow danke, wie hast du das hinbekommen? 

Naja aber das Race ist doch vorn (unter dem Vorbau) 2cm tiefer, sicher das das so stimmt?


----------



## malteknalte (21. September 2014)

Wenn im selben Winkel fotografiert wurde, wovon ich ausgehe, sollte das so hinhauen. Das oberrohr des race ist auf dem Foto ja auch etwas tiefer. 

Habs mit Photoshop gemacht. 

Gruß 
Malte


----------



## Moglie (21. September 2014)

Danke für die Infos, dann ists tatsächlich fast nur der Vorbau/Lenker der den Unterschied macht und evtl. halt das minimal längere OR was den Sattel etwas nach hinten verschiebt, aber den Sattel kann man ja nen cm nach vorn machen.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank!


----------



## malteknalte (25. September 2014)

Bin jetzt am grübeln welches Bike es werden soll... wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen Ratschlag geben würde.

ZR Team 8.0 650b - beste Ausstattung?
ZR Team 8.0 29er - zweitbeste Ausstattung?
ZR Race 6.0 29er - "schlechteste" Ausstattung der drei?

Beim Race würde ich wie gesagt noch nen anderen Vorbau montieren. Optisch gefällt es mir am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (25. September 2014)

Bei einem Hardtail würde ich Heute immer zu einem 29" tendieren. Das rollt besser und für das bißchen trail was man fährt reicht die eingeschränkte Wendigkeit im vgl. zu 26" aus. Somit entfällt das 650b. Bleibt das Team 8 und Race 6. Ich hab mir die Ausstattung nicht angeschaut, aber viele kaufen sich anfangs das einfach ausgestattete Bike und ersetzten dann im Laufe der Jahre die Verschleißteile durch höherwertige und kommen dann im Laufe der Zeit auf ein besser ausgestattetes Modell...das bezieht sich natürlich nicht auf die Bremsen und Gabel denn da verschleißt nix was komplett getauscht werden müßte. Es geht nur um den Antrieb / Reifen.


----------

